# Converting a DVD to MPEG format



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

This is a good one for Ryan. A tv station gave me a copy of a story they ran on our pheasant hunt. I asked for it on MPEG, but they gave it to me on a DVD instead. Actually, they gave it to my buddy and now they no longer have the footage. Is there anyway to convert it to MPEG, so I can do more things with it? Thanks for your help!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I kind of had a similar question. Is there a program out there to convert my DVD's so I could use it on my iPod. What format does it need to be, MP3 or MP4?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

drjongy said:


> I kind of had a similar question. Is there a program out there to convert my DVD's so I could use it on my iPod. What format does it need to be, MP3 or MP4?


Follow this link:

http://howto.diveintomark.org/ipod-dvd-ripping-guide/

It will provide you step by step instructions with screenshots... it doesn't get much easier!

btw.. I just wanted to clarify to everyone that MPEG-4 and MP3 are not similar...

Most people think that mp3 stands for MPEG3...... it doesnt. It actually means:

MPEG1-layer3. (so MP3's are MPEG-1's) Logically then, MP4 would be MPEG-1 Layer 4

E.g, an _MP3_ is a compression for audio files, and we are talking *MPEG-4* which is a video compression standard 

Here's some background:

*M*oving *P*ictures *E*xperts *G*roup) An ISO/ITU standard for compressing digital video. Pronounced "em-peg," it is the universal standard for digital terrestrial, cable and satellite TV, DVDs and digital video recorders (DVRs).

MPEG uses lossy compression within each frame similar to JPEG, which means pixels from the original images are permanently discarded. It also uses interframe coding, which further compresses the data by encoding only the differences between periodic frames (see interframe coding). MPEG performs the actual compression using the discrete cosine transform (DCT) method (see DCT).

MPEG is an asymmetrical system. It takes longer to compress the video than it does to decompress it in the DVD player, PC, set-top box or digital TV set. As a result, in the early days, compression was perfomed only in the studio. As chips advanced and became less costly, they enabled digital video recorders, such as Tivos, to convert analog TV to MPEG and record it on disk in realtime (see DVR).

*MPEG-1 (Video CDs)*
Although MPEG-1 supports higher resolutions, it is typically coded at 352x240 x 30fps (NTSC) or 352x288 x 25fps (PAL/SECAM). Full 704x480 and 704x576 frames (BT.601) were scaled down for encoding and scaled up for playback.

*MPEG-2 (DVD, Digital TV)*
MPEG-2 provides broadcast quality video with resolutions up to 1920x1080. It supports a variety of audio/video formats, including legacy TV, HDTV and five channel surround sound.

*MPEG-4 (All Inclusive and Interactive)*
MPEG-4 is an extremely comprehensive system for multimedia representation and distribution. Based on a variation of Apple's QuickTime file format, MPEG-4 offers a variety of compression options, including low-bandwidth formats for transmitting to wireless devices as well as high-bandwidth for studio processing.

MPEG-4 also incorporates AAC, which is a high-quality audio encoder. MPEG-4 AAC is widely used as an audio-only format.

A major feature of MPEG-4 is its ability to identify and deal with separate audio and video objects in the frame, which allows separate elements to be compressed more efficiently and dealt with independently. User-controlled interactive sequences that include audio, video, text, 2D and 3D objects and animations are all part of the MPEG-4 framework. For more information, visit the MPEG Industry Forum at www.mpegif.org.

*MPEG4* generally offers very good trade-off on file size vs quality. Under Windows its main use is for Microsoft's NetShow media (ASF extension) and 'Windows Media On Demand Producer' which has been co-developed with Sonic Foundry. You should be able to use this codec from any NLE software if you wish.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> This is a good one for Ryan. A tv station gave me a copy of a story they ran on our pheasant hunt. I asked for it on MPEG, but they gave it to me on a DVD instead. Actually, they gave it to my buddy and now they no longer have the footage. Is there anyway to convert it to MPEG, so I can do more things with it? Thanks for your help!


Hey Rick

Here is a link to follow that explains it most easily...

http://www.wikihow.com/Rip-a-DVD-to-an- ... Using-DVDx

Let me know if it works for you! :thumb:

Ryan


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

R y a n said:


> drjongy said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of had a similar question. Is there a program out there to convert my DVD's so I could use it on my iPod. What format does it need to be, MP3 or MP4?
> ...


Looks like that link is for a Mac....can you use it for Windows XP on a Dell?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

There is a Windows Graphical Version for Handbrake.... just download that one and follow the steps you should be golden.

Ryan


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Ryan...I'll let you know if I have any problems!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Ryan! By the way, nice explanation!!!!!


----------



## benharminson (May 20, 2010)

justinhussey91 said:


> Here is a great dvd to mpeg software,I have used it and I am quite satisfied waith its performance and suggest all of you to go for it immediately,the Womble MPEG Video Wizard DVD is the latest MPEG editor with DVD authoring and full AC-3 encoder support


Hey the site you have given is just reviews of different converter software which must be buy. Nothing is free there.  So the link you have given is not so useful for me and people like me who wants something needed with free o cost. Apart from this, thanks guys for giving such good links and information to convert DVD to MPEG. That really works.


----------



## alexdwsn12 (Jul 24, 2010)

Fleximage DVD to MPEG Converter is the perfect software for it. It is very powerful, convenient and high-efficient software to convert DVD to MPEG1 or MPEG2. The most important thing is, it is super easy to use, which is beyond your imagination. It contains some nice features like multi-language function for operating interface and new DVD decryptor. You can handle all settings and properties quite easily in one interface.


----------

